

Robotic Firefighters - moisy
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9247366/U.S._Navy_to_test_humanoid_robotic_firefighters?pageNumber=1

======
obastemur
Wondering something a little bit close to strong AI and how it could be ..
"The robots already have some autonomy and can make decisions about taking
steps and moving their joints, McKenna said. However, a human will still
supervisor the robot and will control the machine from a safe distance and
make decisions about whether the robot is ready to take on its next task."..

~~~
voltaire99
I think a combination of some level of autonomy and remote control by human
works well in this usage. I don't believe the AI technology is advanced enough
to handle such a hostile environment. But I believe there are many
applications of robotics where full autonomy can be achieved in time.

